# Xiaomi secretly sending your info to Chinese servers



## quagmire (Jul 30, 2014)

Xiaomi secretly sending your info to Chinese servers - GSMArena Blog
chinese-servers/



> You always had a feeling that Xiaomi’s deals were too good to be true, but you just couldn’t figure out what the catch was exactly, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks like Xiaomi is working for China to make a NSA of their own. Well done!
Sorry  for the guys who just bought a Xiaomi.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

Still better than Google,Apple etc literally tracking every single info from users 24*7


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2014)

Dig a little deeper, this is a speculation-changed-to-hype incident reported by a single user in a tech forum. Too early to witch hunt. We'd need credible sources verifying this.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 30, 2014)

I could never get myself to trust these awful chinese cell phone manufacturers-something didn't really seem right about them.This disquieting report only confirms that my suspicions were not entirely unfounded-i wonder what the Chinese govt actually plans to do with all that data,i hope they aren't planning in secret to build some kind of instrument of war that could be used to take over the world or something.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2014)

If Chinese are to built an instrument of war they would need a lot more data than who my friends are, my favourite places to visit, or the songs I listen. They can't make use of anyone's personal data unless they happen to be working with Indian government in department of security. 

What if someone who do work with department of security buys a Xiaomi phones. Sh!t!


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 30, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I could never get myself to trust these awful chinese cell phone manufacturers-something didn't really seem right about them.This disquieting report only confirms that my suspicions were not entirely unfounded-i wonder what the Chinese govt actually plans to do with all that data,i hope they aren't planning in secret to build some kind of instrument of war that could be used to take over the world or something.



Terminator?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I could never get myself to trust these awful chinese cell phone manufacturers-something didn't really seem right about them.This disquieting report only confirms that my suspicions were not entirely unfounded-i wonder what the Chinese govt actually plans to do with all that data,i hope they aren't planning in secret to build some kind of instrument of war that could be used to take over the world or something.



Spyware everywhere.... ****...


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/UBtWobL.jpg


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> If Chinese are to built an instrument of war they would need a lot more data than who my friends are, my favourite places to visit, or the songs I listen. They can't make use of anyone's personal data unless they happen to be working with Indian government in department of security.
> 
> What if someone who do work with department of security buys a Xiaomi phones. Sh!t!



There's a highly researched topic called behavioral analytics. You'd be very surprised to know how a trend is analysed with all this data. Ultimately, the aim of such organizations is crowd control and manipulation.
Your friends list, the websites you visit, the images you take might all seem unimportant and pretty much useless to you; but, that's in your own context.
What would *I* do if I have access to the said data for a thousand people?

Map an event that is visible to the said sample space of 1000 people, say the Russia - Ukraine issue. Take notes of the frequency of mentions of the countries, record opinions etc.
People open up and lash in private, thus we derive pure opinions from tracking their messages. We'd also get to know how much a person ignores the said topic (why is this relevant? because the targeted sample is assumed to posses the basic skill of reading news, and thus another metric of how a population is aware of current affairs is generated)
Geolocation, well duh - travel patterns, spending patterns, browsing patterns and even the number of clicks you make is relevant now, in this world. This is just a wild guess of options I typed up in a couple of minutes. Imagine a scientist doing the same.

Now with all this pattern data and information, the final question comes "What's the bloody use?"
Well, information is power. When you're the ambassador to India, I'll just send you that selfie you took with your sister's makeup then suddenly deleting it without realizing it actually went though the cloud storage and thus our servers. ggwp


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

sushovan said:


> *i.imgur.com/UBtWobL.jpg



thing is we are better off trusting the nsa than some unknown source,could be a bunch of not-so-friendly scammers and hackers
nsa would not misuse the info to withdraw money from your account or something


----------



## lywyre (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, the concern is:

*What’s more is that the surreptitious activity cannot be easily fought: even rooting the handset and flashing it with an entirely new firmware does nothing; your private data will transmit regardless.*


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 30, 2014)

Everybody (government) is interested in somebody

I personally don't think the NSA is any different. Even our own government wants Facebook to comply. Blackberry denied our government the chance to let them have the encryption algorithm needed to snoop into their user's data. So, its not like the Chinese are the only one. Just that they are fashionably hated in general. Now if Snowden hadn't come out with his story, what would one have thought about USA ?

I don't think this is going to make a difference in my life (unless my data gets routinely streamed to some hacker in China). Besides, its a coincidence that I do not (and will not) own a Mi3. 

The keyword here is, destination. There is a difference between spying and hacking. I'd be wary of the latter, Chinese or not. What if someone phishes my bank account details ? Tracks me for malicious reasons ? Harasses me randomly ? _*That*_ is not okay.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Well, the concern is:
> 
> *What’s more is that the surreptitious activity cannot be easily fought: even rooting the handset and flashing it with an entirely new firmware does nothing; your private data will transmit regardless.*



Absolutely baseless and impossible .The author of the source didn't post any screenshot showing this happens on new firmware cause he never installed any new firmware. ( provided this screenshot is real et al). The whole thing seems a big hoax to me


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 30, 2014)

Everything is possible. Its just that this blog post is not convincing enough. A more thorough analysis over at XDA would have had more of an influence on me.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 30, 2014)

Negative publicity is good publicity!
Eveyone is talking Xiaomi , Xiaomi; WTF!! Was this company even known to the people who talk about it now, a week or two back!! No!
Xiaomi is reaping in its brand name in a negative way Oh no! Its good for their business model anyways; all Indian tech forums, tech blogs written in India are speaking about Xiaomi doin this and that, stocks running out Xiaomi we hate you and F*** Y**. Whatever Xiaomi didnt even have to manipulate the Indian market, Its like Hugo has to just sit in his chair and all attention is got!
 Did Xiaomi foresee a blessing in disguise?? WOW! This is called really publicity! Pay nothing and let media do its wonders! Superb marketing!


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 30, 2014)

I see some Xaomi fanboys fiercely defending the brand. We Indian's don't care about the consequences as long as it comes cheap, do we ?

I can't believe I am saying this but apparently, Russel Peters was right about the Indian mentality.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 30, 2014)

[MENTION=261170]AbhMkh[/MENTION], wat is your primary device(Phone) ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> thing is we are better off trusting the nsa than some unknown source,could be a bunch of not-so-friendly scammers and hackers
> nsa would not misuse the info to withdraw money from your account or something


*
+Infinite to this....
But I love Xiaomi Mi3 now......
*


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 30, 2014)

Most brands are tracking their users...  
....and they do have option to opt-out from it!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 30, 2014)

if you are connected to internet, then leave privacy there.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you are connected to internet, then leave privacy there.



This.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2014)

There's this link regarding the screenshots..

*trak.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/xiaomi-Redmi-note-leak.jpg

and this IP range belongs to:

*trak.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/IP-Address-Details.jpg

Be Carefulâ€¦Xiaomi Phones Secretly Sending Personal Data To The Chinese Govt


----------



## petergriffin (Jul 30, 2014)

"From Mi India FB Page :-

*www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial?f…nf

Q: Online articles recently referred to some privacy issues with the Redmi Note, claiming that photos and text messages are sent to China secretly. Are they true?
A: An article severely misinterpreted a discussion thread asking about the Redmi Note’s communication with a server in China. The article also neglected to refer to a Chinese version of this Q&A already posted on the Xiaomi Hong Kong Facebook page (*www.facebook.com/Xiaomihongkong/posts/7…). MIUI does not secretly upload photos and text messages.
MIUI requests public data from Xiaomi servers from time to time. These include data such as preset greeting messages (thousands of jokes, holiday greetings and poems) in the Messaging app and MIUI OTA update notifications, i.e. all non-personal data that does not infringe on user privacy.
Q: Does Xiaomi upload any personal data without my knowledge?
A: Xiaomi offers a service called Mi Cloud that enables users to back up and manage personal information in the cloud, as well as sync to other devices. This includes contacts, notes, text messages and photos. Mi Cloud is turned off by default. Users must log in with their Mi accounts and manually turn on Mi Cloud. They also have the option to only turn on backup for certain types of data. The use and storage of data in Mi Cloud fully respects the local laws of each country and region. Strict encryption algorithms are implemented to protect user privacy.
Q: Can I turn Mi Cloud off?
A: Yes. Just go to Settings > Mi Cloud to turn it off. If you would like to use a cloud back up service from another provider, there are options from Google, Dropbox and many others.
Q: Why should I believe you?
A: Xiaomi is serious about user privacy and takes all possible steps to ensure our Internet services adhere to our privacy policy. We do not upload any personal information and data without the permission of users. In a globalized economy, Chinese manufacturers’ handsets are selling well internationally, and many international brands are similarly successful in China – any unlawful activity would be greatly detrimental to a company’s global expansion efforts.
"


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

They obviously wont admit to it if they do such things, even nsa and google deny such claims even if its true


----------



## quagmire (Jul 31, 2014)

Can any of the forum members having Xiaomi phone please check that in their phones and confirm? 

  [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION]     [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]    [MENTION=113363]Don[/MENTION]    [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION]     [MENTION=280867]KayKashyap[/MENTION]    [MENTION=88041]doom2010[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

what google and apple track is public knowledge, and there is opt out for at least google. This xiaomi thing seems to be simple cloud backup? 
what nsa tracks may not be public knowledge, but they are not interested in your texts and tweets.
arguably facebook churns this kind of data, and owns your photos, plus you are directly sending your data on its servers, yet no one seems to be unduly worried about that. 

- - - Updated - - -

ye, basically this. What can all this data can possibly be used for. 


Esoteric Eric said:


> I don't think this is going to make a difference in my life (unless my data gets routinely streamed to some hacker in China). Besides, its a coincidence that I do not (and will not) own a Mi3.
> 
> The keyword here is, destination. There is a difference between spying and hacking. I'd be wary of the latter, Chinese or not. What if someone phishes my bank account details ? Tracks me for malicious reasons ? Harasses me randomly ? _*That*_ is not okay.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2014)

Lol, what amazes me is that people (normal users, like us) can even understand what's actually being spied and what not. There is a news regarding Xiaomi, there is a news about Apple, but there is no news about Samsung or Nokia, and now people will think that they are safe! Nothing is safe! We only know what they led us to be known. All the smartphones we use are being connected to internet at least for half an hour every day, they all have microphones too, is it really hard to spy on you? Think about that.

I don't believe anyone to be honest, including the Canadian RIM. That's why I don't use my cell phone for any serious transactions, and never will.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

NSA have all the info, everyone's pictures, everyone's tweets, emails, private messages and smartband logs.
NSA also have an easy to use user interface, that let's you bring up any data from anywhere in the planet. Like the voice logs of telephone calls are searchable by keywords (so they will start tracking you based on nefarious activity codeword triggers, "NSA" is probably such a trigger), and the gps data is co-related onto a map that automatically picks out suspicious activities, and even tags them according to probability... the whole spectrum of offenses from petty trespassing to adultery to drug dealing and terrorism. Not saying the local police cannot do this, or the phone company can make a deal with the police (money goes to US obviously) but the NSA is particularly interested in saving geotagged and versioned gibberish from all around the world, not just their own country. So if you take a picture of a cat under a car in Ouagadougou, NSA knows seconds later, or as soon as you go to a wi-fi area, or in a particular 30 minute window, or the picture slowly appears on their screens pixel by pixel over the course of the day (we dont know which yet). Later, when your friend saves the picture of the cat from your dp because it looks cute, the NSA servers get that too as soon as your friend goes to a wi-fi area, or the same 30 minute window, or you know, the same picture in square format appears pixel by pixel on a screen next to the one streaming your pics over the course of days. 
plus, because they can do all this, they also must be better at tagging and organizing all your data bettar than yourself. So not only do they have a central database of all files every made in every format and every bitrate, they also have it with the local meta data and songs.pk tags and each illegal version of the file as well, coz they have well, everything. your own photos that you have kept in my documents> new folder > new folder > new folder (2), NSA keeps tagged according to date, time, context, and content, available for use by business minded consulting companies that are fronts for some kind of financial tomfoolery or other... I suppose. 
Oh, plus they have all the nude selfies ever taken. 
Now considering they have servers for all of this, and electricity for the servers. The secret to NSA is that they have figured out what to do with all the data. Like ALL of it.


please consider the difference between collecting such data (say turning on the microphone and recording speech or keystrokes) (wait a minute, is NSA like Lucious Fox?) form everyone and from one targeted individual. If they are taking data of everyone, there is security in that itself.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 31, 2014)

Just to be on* gaurd and very much vigilante* while transacting online. The most useful feature for buying is the *COD (Cash-On-Delivery)* method wherever and whenever applicable by online megashopping sites.
All of us now know after the NSA fiasco that none of us are private(or anonymous) in the world of web. Until and unless one doesn't post or comment any sensitive information(which might attract sec. 66A of the IT act),one should not bother about 
such incidents. At least I am not to be perturbed by this heading.

It was also a news few years back that mostly all computer chipsets particularly from the Big Brother at West  were accused of storing and sending user data.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

OMG, I my personal data, gawd


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2014)

COD is good, and safe obviously, but our ****ing unprofessional couriers take advantage of it. I've never seen a single product delivered on time / equal to pre-paid orders for COD orders. Of course there are people who don't care to wait ages, but I'm certainly the opposite kind of guy. As long as ****ing Blue Dart and such *******s are here COD is a no go for me.
The only thing I do while doing the payments is use Tor, but I know that's nothing! Still...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

Log outta Mi Cloud,force stop Backup , sync with cloud,from apps,clear data too. That's what I did. I uninstalled Mi talk too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 31, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> COD is good, and safe obviously, but our ****ing unprofessional couriers take advantage of it. I've never seen a single product delivered on time / equal to pre-paid orders for COD orders. Of course there are people who don't care to wait ages, but I'm certainly the opposite kind of guy. As long as ****ing Blue Dart and such *******s are here COD is a no go for me.
> The only thing I do while doing the payments is use Tor, but I know that's nothing! Still...



Still you are careful in your usage of online transactions.
The courier companies are really f***ing in on their dismal services.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 31, 2014)

*Xiaomi MI3 is secretly sending your info to Chinese servers*

Well I have to admit people this is happening, and the company is on a negative track to hide its wrong doings!

I seriously don't trust the words of Hugo from this moment on!
I  use MI3 currently and have encountered this problem, a fellow member on  another forum helped to isolate what is happening, what I did is I *shutdown my 3G data and enabled WiFi*, and used *OS Monitor* app to see what connections were being established, and boy oh boy; I was in for a shock!

See the screenshots below,

*i.imgur.com/K9R37ih.jpg     *i.imgur.com/UkCf0x0.jpg

I haven't yet signed up for the MiCloud as of yet though I received my  phone a week back, cos I'm primarily testing this phone to make it my  primary phone! Now what shocks me is the MiCloud service being activated  automatically, irrespective of any rights of the user and sending info  over the network to *42.xx.xx.xx*. I tried to shutdown using *APP OPS launcher*,  but simply MICloud doesnt exist there. I go into Settings> APPS>  Neither here do I find it. This really questions Xiaomi's motives, on  the whole even more shocking is the *Explorer gets connected too *


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

^  Nicely done. You should post this in gsmarena blog or somewhere to take it to higher level, for others to enlighten.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=2108]abracadabra[/MENTION]: did u try to turn off MiCloud using default settings manager as posted in there FB page?

can u remove MiCloud and then recheck?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2014)

damn.....


----------



## josin (Jul 31, 2014)

oops.... this is unethical from MIUI. I think I have to wait for One plus one then......... Jeez


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION], Did you read my post or just had a glance of it? I have not yet even signed up for a MI Cloud account! Then how can I even turn it off!


----------



## elafanto (Jul 31, 2014)

Take my alll data, I have in my phone, But don't use my Data Pack, It is costly yr.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

elafanto said:


> Take my alll data, I have in my phone, But don't use my Data Pack, It is costly yr.


How do you think your personal data is updated into their server somewhere?


----------



## elafanto (Jul 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> How do you think your personal data is updated into their server somewhere?



that is why I am worrying about my data pack, I do not have problem with uploaded data, Just do not use my data pack, xiaomi, Recharge you pack and take whatever you want.


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2014)

"it is switched off by default" 
 [MENTION=2108]abracadabra[/MENTION] how much of a technical person are you?
(read: do you know how to set up a proxy on a windows pc, connect your phone through the proxy and monitor the raw traffic using wireshark/fiddler?)

Cause that'll show you exactly what is being transmitted to those servers. IIRC android runs on *nic core and should have netstat, tcpflow, tcpdump etc that can work at the phone terminal, which can dump the data being transmitted to and from the ip.

If at all not possible to block it, using a firewall or manual dns spoofing should work?
p.s. Your router can block data sent from and to a range of IPs, it's there in their configuration panel.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

elafanto said:


> that is why I am worrying about my data pack, I do not have problem with uploaded data, Just do not use my data pack, xiaomi, Recharge you pack and take whatever you want.



maybe you should place your request in a .txt file (_please_read_this_xiaomi.txt_) in your Documents folder.


----------



## elafanto (Jul 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> maybe you should place your request in a .txt file (_please_read_this_xiaomi.txt_) in your Documents folder.



seems legit.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 31, 2014)

Root the device, Delete XiaomiServiceFramework.apk from /system/app ,delete the BugReport.apk, GameService*.apk, Updater.apk and Baidu*.apk.


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2014)

Install firewall app to block all unwanted connection 
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/31/gyre9y6u.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/31/qeduhu8a.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/31/a3ysagup.jpg

Did you guys noticed the same ip


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

anyone know what it is sending and how much data is being used


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

Guys, what you're all suggesting regarding blockage is fine. 
But how do you expect a layman to do all these things in their mobiles?

There are so many people who just buy high-end phones just for playing simple games/whatsapp/music/videos, and without knowing anything other than installing/uninstalling/opening an app or game in Android?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

why not just freeze them using Titanium Backup?


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi MI3 is secretly sending your info to Chinese servers*



abracadabra said:


> Well I have to admit people this is happening, and the company is on a negative track to hide its wrong doings!
> 
> I seriously don't trust the words of Hugo from this moment on!
> I  use MI3 currently and have encountered this problem, a fellow member on  another forum helped to isolate what is happening, what I did is I *shutdown my 3G data and enabled WiFi*, and used *OS Monitor* app to see what connections were being established, and boy oh boy; I was in for a shock!
> ...



This is from Mi India's facebook page..
*www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial/posts/1516675545213678


Q: Does Xiaomi upload any personal data without my knowledge?


 A: No. Xiaomi offers a service called Mi Cloud that enables users to back up and manage personal information in the cloud, as well as sync to other devices. This includes contacts, notes, text messages and photos. *Mi Cloud is turned off by default. Users must log in with their Mi accounts and manually turn on Mi Cloud.* They also have the option to only turn on backup for certain types of data. The use and storage of data in Mi Cloud fully respects the local laws of each country and region. Strict encryption algorithms are implemented to protect user privacy. 

@abracadabra What you and Mi said are contradicting..


----------



## root.king (Jul 31, 2014)

Anorion said:


> anyone know what it is sending and how much data is being used



 *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onavo.android.onavoid

 *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobidia.android.mdm&hl=en


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not jumping here into any conclusions, good or bad it is, neither am I not a technical guy!
Hugo Barra has put out a statement, which many of you have seen already. He says Xiaomi collects data for analytical purpose. 
What  is perplexing is, What analytical data is one going to find in the  Explorer folder other than Music, Pictures, Videos etc...? So isnt it  some trickery here?
This what Xiaomi has to answer for.

They have told China Mobile is the place where their servers are hosted and it is a government agency too! 

I  would ask other fellow members who have brought this device to  contribute, if so your interested, and please I myself am not dampening  the spirits of anyone who hasnt brought this device and looking forward  to the next sale on Aug 5, MI3 is good in its own ways with a few  hiccups like this!
Either take it with a pinch of salt or dont read about it at all!
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]
Sync with MiCloud is a service which is automatically running in the background irrespective whether you have activated you Mi Cloud account or not! I must kill it all the time by going to settings> app> after restarting the phone 
Then what the heck are they digging the Explorer folder for?
For me what I have shown is that the service "SYNC with MI Cloud" is activated even before I have made an account?


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 31, 2014)

Someone should lend a Mi3 to  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] for a day to get the exact analysis.


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll try to get one myself and do this if possible. One of my friends might buy one the next sale.

Meanwhile, if your device is rooted then use this application to sniff the wireless data that's being sent over: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lv.n3o.shark
It generates a .pcap file (a network dump file format) that can be read in a variety of programs like WireShark. However you can use this application to view those .pcap files: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lv.n3o.sharkreader

Or you could generate a .pcap file and send it to me (it might contain your personal info as well so there's a trust barrier here and it's totally up to you).

p.s. I don't own an android device so can't test the credibility of the applications.


----------



## elafanto (Jul 31, 2014)

Do check on other phones also, Like LAVA, Micromax, and other. They may be also sending data to somewhere.. BDW my current Moto Atrix 2 with custom ROM "SlimCat" is not sending anything suspicious to anywhere.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 31, 2014)

it seems nothing is personal unless only you know it


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 2, 2014)

It’s time we put the Xiaomi data leaking controversy behind us [EDITORIAL]

EDIT: The website already *has* debunked that viral conspiracy theory


----------



## Ironman (Aug 2, 2014)

Best way to use - Dont Connect To Internet

Use your PC for Internet Things

And we need solid proof about the 

Flashing & New Firmware Info -  
if its true then the tracking is inbuilt in the chip
then that is  impossible to stop.

Another thing is Xiaomi's rise in China in just 4 years 
its nothing short of a miracle. Tech Firms Try more than a decade to rise this high . Some Inside help from chinese security agencies or Chinese government is not impossible in xiaomi's case.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 2, 2014)

hsr said:


> Dig a little deeper, this is a speculation-changed-to-hype incident reported by a single user in a tech forum. Too early to witch hunt. We'd need credible sources verifying this.



Typical indian careless attitude("Who cares"). That's the reason China is a Civilization and india is a puppy struggling to manage even a small Pakistan or invasion of Assam.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 2, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Best way to use - Dont Connect To Internet
> 
> Use your PC for Internet Things
> 
> ...


This...is a POINT.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2014)

one thing it could be is diagnostic data, crash reports and stuff, which is actually important for making the phones better.  anyone has idea of what is being sent yet? 

ps. all those who suspect some kind of pan-nation intrigue to steal all your data, wanna know what exactly do security agencies do with all of everyone's cat photos? especially Chinese? There is a difference between every device being target-able, even having a backdoor  or a pre-installed toolkit for doing various spy stuff, and actually going ahead and constantly using that backdoor on every device.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

Xiaomi apologized

China smartphone maker Xiaomi apologizes for unauthorized data access - Tech2


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

^ So all the "Xiaomi secretly sending your info to Chinese servers" are real.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 12, 2014)

^YES.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

Xiaomi cloud app was running and sending data to servers without users knowledge but Hugo pointed that they have removed this with the upgrade


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 12, 2014)

^Its better users / prospective buyers of/for MI3 take it with a pinch of salt what MI is sending through its PR channels, What Hugo is saying is neither entirely true. They cannot manage to damage their image at launch itself, so its a well planned PR strategy! So take it or not, upto you; but what they have been doing is really getting worse by the day! They are taking data! My data plan is currently 1GB, no luck to take it more from shitty telcom providers, and MI doing this too spoils the entire fun!

No wonder they havent yet realeasd the kernel for MI3 till now.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 12, 2014)

whats the big deal

our telecom towers built by ZTE are also chinese and spying allegations are known.


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 12, 2014)

^The discussion is relating to Xiaomi, its better not to wade OT!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2014)

eh this was not malicious or spying, it was a bug in the system... easy to happen and there are many apps out there with such "holes" that sends data or saves private data without encryption. even twitter API had such holes, and facebook is swiss cheese in that respect


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 12, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> ^Its better users / prospective buyers of/for MI3 take it with a pinch of salt what MI is sending through its PR channels, What Hugo is saying is neither entirely true. They cannot manage to damage their image at launch itself, so its a well planned PR strategy! So take it or not, upto you; but what they have been doing is really getting worse by the day! They are taking data! My data plan is currently 1GB, no luck to take it more from shitty telcom providers, and MI doing this too spoils the entire fun!
> 
> No wonder they havent yet realeasd the kernel for MI3 till now.



+10000
Exactly totally agree with you
 some people are still delusioned and are actually defending xiaomi is even more absurd
Lets sum it up:-
No source code for public
Users info reaching a Chinese server
They issue an apology but we all know that's for formality's sake,they cant admit they were wrong right
Even changing ROMs cannot stop the flow of data to that server
Nothing wrong at all right 

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> eh this was not malicious or spying, it was a bug in the system... easy to happen and there are many apps out there with such "holes" that sends data or saves private data without encryption. even twitter API had such holes, and facebook is swiss cheese in that respect



A bug which sends users data to an unknown Chinese server and even changing the rom cant stop the data from being uploaded and a closed source seems rather fishy to me especially since they started out as a custom rom maker for android which is supposed to be open source and open source is the reason xiaomi and miui were created
Best thing is to wait and see what happens next


----------

